# Knowledge of the original Hebrew and Greek



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 22, 2009)

(Arthur Pink, "Bible Study")

"Desire the sincere milk of the Word--that you may grow thereby." 1 Peter 2:2

The Bible consists of a series of letters from the Heavenly Father, to His dear children. Then let us cherish them as such, and act accordingly. A few verses that are thoughtfully and prayerfully pondered, will advantage us far more than two or three whole chapters, merely skimmed through.

That against which we are protesting--is the God-dishonoring idea that His Word is merely a piece of literature, which may be "mastered" by a course of "study." We would warn against an undue occupation with the technical aspects of the Bible. God's blessed Word is not for dissection by the knife of cold intellectuality. It is not given for us to display our cleverness and "brilliance" upon--but to be bowed before in true humility. It is not designed for mental entertainment--but for the regulation of our daily lives!

Our motive when approaching the Word, should be to seek that which will subdue pride and bring us as supplicants to the footstool of Mercy--not to acquire that which will puff us up in our own conceit. Of what value is a knowledge of the original Hebrew and Greek--or a thorough acquaintance with the history, geography, and chronology of the Bible--if the heart is left cold and hard toward its Author!

I seriously doubt if God has called or requires us, merely to 'study' His Word. What we need to do, is FEED thereon. How much nourishment would your body derive from a study of the chemical properties of foods--or from seeking to ascertain the various sorts of soil in which they are grown--or the meaning of their Latin names? None whatever! And I am persuaded that much of the modern 'study of the Bible' is equally profitless spiritually!

By all means, "search the Scriptures daily" (Acts 17:11); slowly ponder each word in every verse. Pray constantly for the guidance and illumination of the Spirit, that He may open to you its Divine mysteries. Above all, beg God to write His Word more legibly and fully upon the tablets of your heart--that you may put the precepts into practice.

"Nourished up in the Words of Faith" (1 Timothy 4:6). God's Word is the only nutritive food for the soul! This is why the Holy Scriptures are given to us--that we may grow in love and reverence for them, and be more and more regulated by them. It is only by feeding on this Heavenly Manna, that strength is obtained for our pilgrim walk, for our warfare with sin and Satan, and for our service unto God and our fellows.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 22, 2009)

An interesting passage by Pink, James. I think I get what he's saying, but he sure sounds like he' making enemies out of friends ("head" and "heart"). He says the Bible is "not for dissection by the knife of cold intellectuality," but Paul tells us to be "rightly dividing the word of truth." That verb literally means to "cut straight," possibly an illustration deriving from Paul's tent making experience. It seems Paul placed a premium upon exceedingly accurate, trustworthy analysis.

I understand that Pink wants us to feed on God's Word, but why do people have to make "intellectualism" the bad guy? What biblical justification does Pink have for suggesting we pray for understanding rather than diligently apply ourselves to understanding? Why can't I pray for understanding while pouring over my Greek text?

Oh well, I don't want to rant. My point is that if someone's Bible reading really is "cold intellectualism," the answer is not to be less intellectual, but to be more spiritually submissive. We don't have to sacrifice one for the other.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 22, 2009)

I well remember two times in which Greek grammar cut me to the very heart. Once was when Eric Alexander was preaching on Romans 12:1-2. When he parsed the verb "be transformed" I realized finally what Paul was getting at. He said that he didn't normally refer to grammar in the sermon, but that there are times when it is important. To know that the verb is passive voice is incredibly important just there. 

The other time was when Sinclair Ferguson talked about the meaning of the Greek word "skubalon" in Philippians 3:8. It may be hard to imagine why the heart may be moved to tears by the word meaning "manure." However, in the context, it is pretty amazing.


----------



## JM (Jan 22, 2009)

Grace Gems are great.


----------

